# Motos > Foro General de Motos >  KINLON JL 250-A

## GP1979

hola a todos, soy un nuevo miembro de adach y estoy re interesado en una moto y necesito saber sus opiniones, HABER SI ME AYUDAN

HE ESCUCHADO QUE ESTA MOTO KINLON JL 250-A ESTA BASTANTE BIEN PARA LA CILINDRADA, Y ENTRE PRECIO Y CALIDAD ES LO MEJORSITO QUE HAY, PERO TENGO VARIAS DUDAS

SE SUELTAN MUCHO?
COMO ANDA LA VIBRACION?
ES BALANCEADA?
QUE TAL LA VELOCIDAD?
ALGUN PROBLEMA QUE SEPAN CON EL SISTEMA ELECTRICO?
ES MANIOBRABLE?
SI DECIDIERA COMPRARMELA, ALGUNA PRECAUCION O RECOMENDACION FUERA DE LO COMUN DE LAS MOTOS?

ESAS POR AHORA SON MIS DUDAS
SI ALGUIEN TIENE MAS INFORMACION DE LA QUE PREGUNTO ENCANTADO LA ACEPTO, 
ALGUIEN QUE TENGA O LA ALLA TENIDO ME PUEDE COMENTAR SU EXPERIENCIA?

HE VISTO VARIAS MOTOS PERO SON MUY CHICAS EN PORTE, SON CORTAS Y ESTA EN CAMBIO HE VISTO QUE ES MAS LARGA QUE LAS COMUNES
EN IMOTO LAS VI EN $990.000, SON LAS LUCAS QUE TENGO PA COMPRARME ALGO

ATENTO A SUS RESPUESTAS

----------


## kano2611

Amigo yo tambien ando detras de esta makina pero ya estoy decidido, me queda solo esperar a juntar las lucas y listo, aca en el foro hay muchos post sobre esta makina, solo ocupa el motor de busqueda, ademas en el foro tuerca esta el manual por si te interesa echarle una leida, suerte con la decision, a y por las dudas, has visto la jl200sm supermotard?? esta de pelos, tambien esta en imoto, es kinlon misma garantia y ademas el stock de jl250-a de $990.000 dura solo hasta el 31 de marzo asi ke ojo, si te pones en ese plano te sale mas barata la SM asi ke evalualo.

Salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## hxcmachine

Yo tengo la JL200HY-2 rojita impeque, no tengo quejas de la moto, pero las mangueras de goma se queman rapido por lo cual por 2 lukitas puedes comprar manguera y cambiarlas, me pegue un viaje a viña sin problemas y volvi la misma noche. te la recomiendo por que los repuestos son baratos y si necesitas dato de taller me avisas

----------


## Solo Peter

[img]Holaa ,Yo adquiri la Kinlon jl 250 a ROJA en Noviembre y ya le he sacado 3700 KM ,les cuento como se me ha portado desde el primer dia .

el primer problema es que no permite ponerle neutro si la moto despues de frenar estas detenido ,osea debes dejarla en neutro antes de detenerte ,sino ni a cañon.
a los 300 km empece a presentar dureza extrema para subir los cambios ,a punto de reventar el pedal ,,me dio la tontera ,desarme el pedal con una llave 16 o 17 sacas el perno y no era mas que echarle grasa,tambien se debe hacer con el freno trasero que tambien se pone duro ,despues de esto nunca mas problemas con esto.
la velocidad maxima que deben sacarle hasta los 1000km es de 55 a 60 km ,por que sino sentirars que se te va a adesarmar la maquina ,hoy en dia le he sacado hasta 95 o 100km pero la vibracion no ha pasado ,debe ser de por vida.
a los 500 km le hice su primera mantencion en solomoto ,y que do bien arranco bien en frio y no tiritraba tanto ,a los 800km ,se me salio la tuerca de la pata de la moto ,asi que compre tuerca + golilla de presion y quedo ok.
problemas electricos ninguno.
a los 2500 la bateria empezo a derramar acido por una valvula que trae y me quemo parte del motor y la carroceria ,por lo que compre medio metro de manguera para bencina y se la coloque como despiche ,ok.
no he pinchado hasta ahora ,buena estabilidad.es firma la moto ,se sugiere estar reapretando y revisando la carroceria ,la mica delantera del foco junto con los relojes delanteros ,(velocidad y revolucion ) suenan internamente ,lo que hace molesto cuando andas rapido ,y si eres sensible a los ruiditos pues ni se los explico ,a parte de eso ,la moto es suave ,suena como moto de verdad,es bien bonito el modelo ,te la miran bastante ,y hasta ahora va bien la moto ,para ser china creo es de las mejores ,buen neumaticvo delantero ,mas ancho que el de las chopper y el trasero ni hablar ,la mantengo impeque con harta cera KIT en toda la carroceria y esta como nueva.

Ha me di un porrazo hace poco ,cuando llovio ,llegue a una parte donde el paviomento se solto y era como jalea ,no hivce mas que tocar ese pavimento y la moto se torcio inmediatamente , a ella no le paso nada ,solo se raspo un poco el mango ,se torcio el pedal de freno trasero y se raspo un poco el escape ,pero aparte de eso nada .

Asi que hasta para los porrazos esta aprobada.

espero les haya servidp mi comentario,ahh se que para que corra mas rapido debes cambiar la ctalina ,pero para que hacerla correr ,velocidad promedio en carretera 80 km anda de lujo.

Atte.

Solo Peter

----------


## Solo Peter

Trate de subir imagens de la moto ,pero no lo permite.

----------


## manso

Comprela antes de agosto ya que despues con la nueva norma no va a tener homologación, y quien sabe si en 1 año mas los "genios" te ponen restricción.

Te recomiendo esta


es mas rapida y vibra mucho menos, mas economica en combustible, lo unico malo es el neumatico trasero (90-90-18) pero podrias ponerle un 110 o un 120.

esta tb es otra alternativa
 

o esta otra




Saludos

----------


## Javier_F1

80 km?, una 250cc?, en la pagina de imoto dice promedio 95 km/h, pero aun asi es muy poco pa una 250, yo tengo la Kinlon JL200 II, en la pagina tambien dice que de promedio 95 km/h, y yo voy relajado a 105-110, si la mangueas te da sin problemas los 125-130, creo que debe haber un error ahi, se que la proteccion "aerodinamica" de la JL200 II  sirve de algo, pero no creo que sea para tanto la diferencia, aparte de que creo que las motos pesan mas o menos lo mismo.

Cual es al velocidad final de esta moto?, porque comodice el amigo, si a 80 va bien en carretera porque despues empieza a vibrar, uff, algo tiene que haber ahi, y yo que pense comprar esa cuando compre la mia.

Saludos.

----------


## Nano1702

Al final de verdad es tan penquita que sufre a los 100?? es como andar en una  Storm???

----------


## ESS

bueno ante todo saludos a todos los adachinos.

ahora bien es inevitable que no responda a este tema.

si bien todos sabemos que la calidad de una moto china no es de las mejores, quiero decir que mi moto kinlon jl 250 no es una moto para darselas de valentino rossi. 

aqui ahi gente que esta de lo mas equivocada.

cuando ahi gente que dice que la storm y la ybr 125 es mas rapida que esta estan muy equivocados.

la jl 200 tampoco esta al nivel de esta por su 200cc y 14hp

yo te puedo decir que la twister me gana tan solo por partida nada mas.

obviamente estas moto son calidad de moto.

he tenido problemas con la moto pero cosas secundarias solusionables plasticos rotos por vibracion ojo sobre 130.

a 7500rpm vas a 120 y en una moto 125 vas a 9000 casi 9500rpm es una diferencia considerable sabiendo que un motor de estos no puede durar mucho si lo llevas al maximo.

bueno amigo en ti esta la mejor desicion si quieres calidad o andar relajado pero con respeto en la moto.

aqui he posteado en algunos temas de esta moto ahi podras saber mas sobre esta.

saludos cordiales.

adios

----------


## Javier_F1

he ahi mi duda, ya que el amigo de arriba dijo que iba a 80 en carretera, dudo mucho que vaya a esa velocidad porque no quiere ir a mas, ya que es peligroso, la otroa opcion es que fuera a esa velocidad poruqe la moto no le da para mas, esa es mi duda.

Por lo que se, la JL250-A tiene 16 hp, solo 2 HP mas que la JL200 II, no es mucha la diferencia, tomando en cuenta que es mas pesada tambien, y la proteccion "aerodinamica" de la JL200 II si bien no es lo mejor, algo ayuda. Por todas estas razones, creo que la JL200 II es muchisimo mejor opcion que la JL250-A, no estoy diciendo que sea mala moto, en lo absoluto, simplemente creo que es mejor opcion, aparte no encuentro muy bonita la 250, escapes muy separados, los plasticos pegados al estanque molestan en las rodillas si eres medianamente alto, y el asiento es abstante feo, epro eso ya es cosa de gustos.

Juntemonos un dia a ver las motos, y si se da la oportunidad, correrlas un poco haber que pasa.

Saludos.

PD: el tema de als rpm, en la JL200 II voy exactamente a 120 km/h segun el velocimetro de la moto, no se si asi sera, pero eso marca, tambien a 7500 rpm.

----------


## Solo Peter

Estimados. yo de nuevo el de 80 KM

Les explico ,la moto en carretera sacandole 80 km ,suena bien .el motor no se siente forzado ,y si muñequeas sientes la fuerza de tiraje por que levanta sobre 80 km ,el problema es que cuando pasas 80 km y 5.500 rpm aprox , comienza a vibrar demasiada la carroceria ,lo que te produce a dormecimiento en manos y en el trasero ,por fisica calculo que estando sentado en medio del chasis la vibracion es menor ,por tanto ,imagina lo que sera para el acompañante ,ir sentado en la punta acelerando a 90 o 100 km parejo por 10 minutos ,te aseguro se querra bajar e ir caminando .
La moto no la desprecioi en todo caso ,y de hecho antes de comprarla en imoto la compare con la jl 200 que reconozco es una belleza , pero cuando la hicieron partir ,primero debias acelerarla suavemente por que sino se ahogaba ,segundo al acelerarla a 3000 o 4000 rpm ,ya la moto parecia que se iba a desarmar ,por aerodinamica ,la moto es mas corta que la jl 250 a , el aro de lantero ,su neumatico es mas bajo ,por lo que la proyeccion a resistir un impacto ( osea comerte un hoyo) va a ser mas propenzo que dañes el aro o muerdas el neumatico ,en cambio la jl 250 lleva un aro mas robusto ,mas ancho y neumatico mas alto ,lo que te da en curvas mejor estabilidad ,el aro trasero es lo mismo mejor categorua que el de la jl 200 ,y si fisicamente las comparas es mas grande la jl 250 ,en motor ya sabemos uno es mono cilindrico y la jl250 bi cilindrica ,es mas lenta en la salida ,pero da mas fuerza en 4ta y 5ta.
Y si por estetica faltara ,solo se le deberia hacer el carenado delantero a la jl250 y quedaria de naked a carrera.
Ah me da maximo 100 o 110 pero si le muñequeo mas al parecer se ahoga y baja a 95 ,creo faltara afinamiento o regulacion de valvulas ,por fallar en alta.
ahora yo creo que por ser motor chino ,con menor calidad en sus metales ,osea para que matarla dandole al maximo ,si se supone queremos cuidar nuestra inversion ,y tirar pinta ONO ,entonces les sugiero no la forzen que ya he visto un par de jl 200 en talleres sin el motor puesto ,enotnces ess raro que una maquina con un año maximo de uso ya le esten abriendo el motor ,no creen ,y por otra parte ,puta que han caido colegas en accidentes ,entonces es mejor cuidarse ,que es mejor contarles a los nietos las andanzas que tuvimos ,a que les cuenten solo lo que fuimos cuando jovenes .
Buen osolo les pido me digan como subir fotos ,porque le pincho en agrgar imagen y solo aparece n unos parentesis que dicen dentro (IMG).

y nada mas.

Saludos.
Colegas.

----------


## Solo Peter

ah segun especificacion tecnica esta tendria 21 HP y no 16 segun lo indicado por el colega de mas arriba.


Propongo nos juntemos un dia con las bellezas e intercambiamos vivencias .¿que les parece unir a los colegas jl ?

yo aperro ,que dicen ustedes?

----------


## hxcmachine

me parece super buena idea hacer una reunion de motokeros Kinlon, me anoto pa cuando kieran

----------


## p3la0

> Ah me da maximo 100 o 110 pero si le muñequeo mas al parecer se ahoga y baja a 95



Eso es carburador sucio , al acelelara mas se te vacia la cuba y por eso pierdes velocidad , al desacelerar se te vuelve a llenar al cuba y puedes volver a acelerar normalmente al menos un rato .

saludos.

----------


## ESS

cuenten conmigo tambien.

----------


## Roxy

Hola te cuento que  yo tengo esa moto te contare que al comieno  vibra N, la aprete le hize las mantenciones y se me porta de lo mejor en esa moto viaje a mendoza- - a caldera-- 7 tazas y varios pasos por el litoral central..  llevo 10.000 km y me encanta mi moto china.. mira se quema las ampolletas, se me solto la pata que afirma la moto y le saco 115 km en carretera son poblemas   ... no te arrepentiras... suerte[} :Smile: ]

----------


## Dexter_JM

> Hola te cuento que  yo tengo esa moto te contare que al comieno  vibra N, la aprete le hize las mantenciones y se me porta de lo mejor en esa moto viaje a mendoza- - a caldera-- 7 tazas y varios pasos por el litoral central..  llevo 10.000 km y me encanta mi moto china.. mira se quema las ampolletas, se me solto la pata que afirma la moto y le saco 115 km en carretera son poblemas   ... no te arrepentiras... suerte[}]
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Roxy*-*18/03/2009*:* 23:09:38</div id="right">_


a mi me paso algo parecido con la pata,el perno se cayó en el camino. Le puse un perno de emergencia comprado en el Easy . Compre el perno original en Imoto , pero no se lo he instalado.

Es como la tercera vez que leo el problema de la pata. 

El resto, sin problemas

----------


## GP1979

GRACIAS A TODOS POR LOS COMENTARIOS, MIREN YO NO CONOZCO MUCHO DE HP NI NADA DE ESO, SOLO SE QUE A MAYOR HP MAYOR VELOCIDAD, PERO NADA MAS JEJEJE, BUENO DE A POCO APRENDERE,

VEO QUE LOS COMENTARIOS SON PAREJOS AUNQUE TIRA MAS QUE ES UNA BUENA ALTERNATIVA (POR LO MENOS LO QUE COMENTAN LOS QUE LA TIENEN)

TENGO UNA NUEVA PREGUNTA
POR QUE AL PRINCIPIO VIBRA MUCHO PERO DESPUES SE LE PASA, A QUE SE DEBE ESO?

LOS QUE HAN TENIDO PROBLEMAS CON LOS CAMBIOS, QUE NO PASA NEUTRO, QUE RESPUESTA LE HAN DADO A USTEDES LOS MECANICOS QUE LAS HAN VISTO?

SI DECIDO COMPRARMELA ENCANTADO EN PARTICIPAR EN UNA JUNTA DE KINLON, Y POR QUE NO UNA SALIDITA DE FIN DE SEMANA A UN BUEN LUGAR!!!!!! O NO!!!! :Big Grin: 

COMO REALIZO BUSQUEDAS DE OTROS TEMAS DE KINLON?

----------


## kano2611

Mira la vibracion es porque de fabrica las ensamblan por mayor, que quiere decir, que ademas que ensamblan muchas por dia, mientras menos se demoren en ensamblar una, mas ensamblan durante el dia, o sea los pernos se apretan hasta donde topa y ah queda, por eso cuando se les da partida con el movimientos se van soltando los pernos y por consecuencia la moto vibra, lo del neutro, un adachino dijo por ahi que saco la pata del cambio y engraso el perno y fue santo remedio, y si le resulto a el, pk a ti no?? o a otros?? la compra de la moto es 50% calidad de la makina y 50% suerte asi ke cuando la adquieras, dinos como te fue.

Salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

PD: viste la jl200sm SUPERMOTARD en http://www.imoto.cl/s.0/productos.php?pid=899 esta de pelos y creo que es una muy buena segunda opcion, o primera?? bueno esta es mi confusion no tuya suerte!!!

----------


## GP1979

mmm, si la estuve mirando y se ve muy bonita, tu la viste en persona? tiene un modelo muy parecido a la PIONNER, pero creo que me gusta mas el modelo de la jl250, en gusto .........

gracias por los datos. 

imprimi un manual de dla JL250 A y dice que tiene algo de 14,7 HP eso es muy poco al parecer, no se si eso esta correcto, alguien tiene una informacion disatinta?

----------


## Edu Motoco

Compadres moteros...
yo tengo la JL250A, la moto es la raja, anda muy bien, tiene la catalina un poquito mas chica, y le he sacado 140 km/hr en carretera.
de que vibra, si vibra, es inavitable, pero de apoco le he quitado vibracion apretandola y fijando los plasticos con algunos adesivos automotrices, cada vez vibra menos y anda mas riko...

100% recomendable, frena de lujo, su doble disco de freno delantero es increible, sus neumaticos anchos la hacen muy estable y los repuestos no son caros.

Saludos y suerte con la desicion.

----------


## Kanatran

Bueno, yo también tengo esta máquina con casi 6.000kmts y aquí van algunas apreciaciones y recomendaciones.

Detalles que tiene:

- Dureza de los cambios en un principio: conviene ajustar el embrague dejando el juego libre de 2 a 3 mm donde topa la palanca con el cuerpo que sujeta el espejo izquierdo, la regulación se hace con motor caliente (temperatura de trabajo). Luego del primer cambio de aceite se suaviza bastante.  Otra causa es el mal diseño del pedal de cambio: éste se encuentra puesto en el pedalín izquierdo que tiene una muesca que tiende a desgastar el pedal y trancarlo, como plantearon mas arriba la solución es sacar y engrasar. En mi caso cambiaré la palanca por una nueva ya que la actual parece bolsillo de payaso con el desgaste que tiene. Si se tranca al pasar cambios hay que darle unos golpecitos en la punta por el ladocon el zapato para que se desbloquee.

- Óptico de mala calidad: si bién viene diseñado para colocar ampolleta halógena, su plástico no aguanta la mayor temperatura, el mío se empezó a derretir en la parte superior y se termino quebrando la parábola cromada. Recomiendo mantener el tipo de ampolleta que trae. En todo caso cambiaré el óptico por uno redondo para dejarla naked.

- Ojo con la parrilla trasera: viene tomada de tres puntos y no conviene sobrecargarla ya que se rompen los soportes (yo la cargaba demasiado, eso en parte es culpa mía) y lo acabo de reparar hoy.

- La catalina original trae 38 dientes, si quieres mas velocidad final puedes poner la catalina de la JL200 II de 34 dientes (el paso de cadena es 520) que calza exacto, los cambios quedarán mas largos pero el motor trabajará un poco mas relajado cuando usen la moto en carretera. A 100 el motor andará en el orden de las 5.500 rpm aprox. Conviene cambiar el deslizador de cadena y adaptar otro (el que trae no cumple su función) ya que quedará levemente mas baja con el cambio de catalina.

- El velocímetro empieza retroceder  cuando el motor anda sobre las 6.000 vueltas, la vibración hace que la aguja caiga, por lo tanto no he podido medir velocidades reales sobre los 110-120 km/h. Comenten porfa quienes han tenido este problema y su posible solución.

- Ojo en el aprete de los plásticos, se pueden quebrar al sobreapretarlos.

- Chequeen que la manguera de despiche de la betería esté puesta, la mía estaba bajo el asiento pero suelta, revisen que otras mangueras de despiche tengan la caida correcta y que no topen con alguno de los escapes.

Sobre mis apreciaciones, creo que a medida que la usas se suaviza y disfruta bastante, los frenos delanteros son realmente eficientes y el diseño de la moto es muy atractivo. El sonido que tiene fué algo que me gustó mucho cuando la elegí.
Hasta ahora he hecho solo viajes cortos de no mas de 100 kmts. y la vibración creo que igual es relativmente alta para un bicilíndrico, sentirán un cosquilleo en piés, manos y trasero en velocidades crucero de 100-110 km/h.
Cuando cambié la catalina me di cuenta que esta moto trae los pernos principales con trabapernos, por lo tanto dudo que se suelten los principales al menos. Conviene igual estar chequeando.

Ah, apenas tengan lucas cambien el feo tapiz de asiento que trae.

Saludos y si recuerdo algo por ahí lo publico.

Saludos y gracias.

----------


## Kanatran

La foto de la negra:



Saludos

----------


## Solo Peter

El amigo comento obre las agujas de velocidad ,bueno yo ayer a mi jl 250 a le saque chispa en carretera ,y efectivamente presente problemas con los relojes pero fue con los 2 ,el de revoluciones llego a las 8000 rpm y la velocidad de pronto empezo a decaer en la a guja a 80 km y en sensacion de velocidad lo mismo ,osea ,no se que paso ,como que el motor se sobre exigio internamente pero no entrego la velocidad debida ,ahh sobre el carburador debo estar con problemas de afinamiento ,ya que en los 2 ultimos dias cuando la hice partir el carburador izquierdo ,no arrancaba ,como notas esto ,,los 2 escapes cuetean pero uno de ellos arroja el aire helado ,lo otro con mucha precaucion sin quemarte toca los multiples ,uno deellos estaba helado y por ultimo la moto sonaba raro ,que hice ,la mantuve durantre un rato parejo a 3500 rpm ,y empezo a cuetiar el segundo espape hasta que emparejo el ruido.
Ahora bien les pregunto colegas ¿ alguien le ha hecho afinamiento por si mismos? ¿sera complicado ? yo le hice una vez a una kawa gpx400 ,sdesarme los 4 carburtadores que trae y funciono ,pero estos chinos como son de complicados en hacer las cosas ,no se con que me tope ,que creen..

Oigan¿ porque no nos juntamos este fin de mes ?
un lugar publico ej:en sandiego ,antes de bajar por el bajo que cruza la alameda .hay un espacio al lado derecho bastante grande ,para estacionar ,sino otro que ustedes propongan ,dia Sabado o domingo ?

que les parece SOCIOS KINLON

----------


## Solo Peter

Oye explique como subir fotos ,todavia no puedo  ¿que onda?

----------


## Solo Peter

Otro comentario.

El socio de arriba publico la foto de su nena negra ,el debe haberla comprado antes de diciembre de 2008 ,ya que los modelos de ahora q traen en imoto ,traen un protector en la quilla ,bastante bonito ,que le da un aire mayor a moto de carrera, asi que se la compre de inmediato ,esta me costo 15000 aprox ,mas los soportes de quilla 2.500 piticlines total 17.500 ,deberan soltar los pernos que sujetan el motor , a los cuales le echaron traba pernos , lo cual habla bien por los armadores ,por lo menos ya saben que el motor no se caera ni cag......
la instale en 20 minutos ,y quedo de pelos .
lastima que no pueda subir fotos todavia.
mi correo es pdiaz@scada.cl ,para los socios que se quieran sumar a juntarnos a fin de mes.

Atte.
Pedro

----------


## Kanatran

Efectivamente la compré en noviembre al mismo precio que está actualmente, personalmente la quilla no me gusta, se ve mejor naked.

respecto de los relojes, es un problema que lo atribuyo a las vibraciones ya que la moto se siente bastante mas rápida de los 80 que marca.

Peter, sobre los afinamientos aún no meto mano pero los carburadores son japoneses (Keihin CVK) y creo que son muy buenos. Quizás sea conveniente que revises los cables de bujía, cachimbas y bobinas que están bajo el tanque y sus correspondientes cables para descartar problemas en el cilindro que no está trabajando bien.

Un detalle que se me olvidó mencionar es que mi moto no venía con filtro de bencina, en Imoto cuesta 700 pesos aproximado y lo colocas en la maguera que está bajo la llave de paso y que va hacia los carburadores, con eso evitas que pasen impuresas a los carburadores.

Saludos

----------


## Kanatran

> Oye explique como subir fotos ,todavia no puedo  ¿que onda?
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*20/03/2009*:* 13:40:40</div id="right">_



Revisa acá:
http://www.adach.cl/sitio/faq.asp?sectionid=3

Saludos

----------


## Solo Peter

Efectivamente fue lo primero que hice ,pero en estos dias la revise y note que la manguera de bencina se endurecio ,por lo que la cambiare pronto ,no se si leiste en un articulo que escribi mas arriba ,sobre ponerle una manguera de despiche a la bateria ,porque bota acido y en mi caso me daño los metales cercanos a la bateria ,y parte cayo sobre el cromado de l motor de la moto ,espero que no les pase.
¿ cuando vas en tercera o cuarta ,notas que hacen ruido los relojes o notas ruido en la parte frontal de la moto?

----------


## manso

Yamaha YBR 125, 100Km/hr sin vibrar. y no debes cambiar ni catalinas ni reapretar ni preocuparte de platicos que se quiebren, etc etc.

Solo comprar, hacer rodaje y disfrutar.

Saludos

----------


## Kanatran

No veo las fotos.

----------


## Edu Motoco

me parece buena idea de juntarnos y comentar de nuestras maquinas... y soluciones...

les tinca el viernes 3 de Abril? a eso de las 21:00, y compartimos una pilsen [^]

----------


## Solo Peter

Master ,¿se complica mucho para este viernes ? ,ya que ese viernes ya estoy comprometido.
Si puede proponga el lugar ,para que los ddemas socios se unan.

Atte.

PETER

----------


## Javier_F1

Solo pongan la fecha y el lgar, y yo de ah soy  :Smile: .

Saludos, y vivan las Kinlon !

----------


## Solo Peter

YA COLEGAS .SE CITA A QUE SE PRESENTEN AL FORO : LOS SOCIOS GP1979 ,KANO2611 ,HXCMACHINE,MANSO,JAVIER_F1,NANO1702,ESS,P3LA0,ROX  Y,DEXTER_JM,EDU MOTOCO,KANATRAN.

FAVOR CONFIRMEN SI PUEDEN JUNTARSE ESTE VIERNES .

LUGAR CREO PODRIA SER BELLAVISTA ¿QUE OPINAN?

ATTE.

PETER

----------


## Javier_F1

> YA COLEGAS .SE CITA A QUE SE PRESENTEN AL FORO : LOS SOCIOS GP1979 ,KANO2611 ,HXCMACHINE,MANSO,JAVIER_F1,NANO1702,ESS,P3LA0,ROX  Y,DEXTER_JM,EDU MOTOCO,KANATRAN.
> 
> FAVOR CONFIRMEN SI PUEDEN JUNTARSE ESTE VIERNES .
> 
> LUGAR CREO PODRIA SER BELLAVISTA ¿QUE OPINAN?
> 
> ATTE.
> 
> PETER
> ...


Y porque ellos, osea, nosotros?, si de ahi, pelao no tiene kinlon, nano1702 tampoco, y si es junta Kinlon, faltaria EL_KUAN, estevan24, etc. No entiendo, es Junta Kinlon o del que llegue?.

Saludos.

----------


## ziirox

kiero una kinlon jl 200 BABAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Javier_F1

> kiero una kinlon jl 200 BABAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por ziirox*-*24/03/2009*:* 10:39:33</div id="right">_


Al parecer eres muy niño para las motos, anda en bicicleta y cuando crescas un poco y aprendas a hablar y escribir bien, talvez, y solo talvez sea el momento de una moto.

----------


## Edu Motoco

juntemosnos el Jueves 2, en la tarde  y nos tomamos una chela y hablamos de nuestras Kinlon. si se puede buscamos un buen lugar

----------


## Solo Peter

Masters ,al citar a los colegas ,es para los socios kinlon ,lo que pasa es que asumi que todos aqui ya tienen su kinlon ,nuevecitas de paquete ,.

Para el jueves 2 ,me parece ,falta el lugar y los adeptos a la cita ,que se pronuncien .

YO VOY

----------


## Edu Motoco

Quien mas se anima? o tienen otra fecha?

Solo Kinlon

----------


## Roxy

Seria siper entrete un junta de "kinlon"  .. ideal idea juevees.. podria ser en el kika a  las 19:00 para aprovechar al luz y mirar las motitos.. en todo caso yo feliz con mi  moto.

----------


## Solo Peter

Oye en todo caso a las 7 a lo mas luz artificial ,porque de luz de dia ni cag....  con los genios que se les ocurrio atrasar la hora ,quien cresta nesecita lus a las 7 de la mañana ,pero bueno no viene al caso ,socio donde queda ese lugar ,no lo conozco ,
Ahh ,faltan mas socios ,ojala se pronuncien pronto. para que la hagamos grande OK.

Yo sigo en Pie 
por si alguien sabe ,trate de subir fotos en mi pec me las muestra desde lña pagina ,pero accese de otro pc y nada ,clickeo donde dice adj ,imagen aparecen (img)(img)  y entre esto escribo la ubicacion de mi imagen ,pero nada , sera la extension ,ya que cargo ,jpg

----------


## Kanatran

Mas arriba coloqué un enlace donde sale todo explicado, en el botón ayuda está todo.

Sube las fotos a un servidor (Photobucket o Imageshack) y colocas la dirección de la foto entre los paréntesis cuadrados que aparecerán cuando presiones el botón "incluir imagen". Desde el PC no sirve.
Saludos

----------


## GP1979

yo aun no me he comprado la motito, mmmm bueno cuando la compre encantado partipo en las juntas,

creo que ya me decidi a comprarmela asi que ahora estoy haciendo las luquitas para subirme al grupo KINLON

saludos

----------


## Solo Peter

valido kanatran ,claro ,yo las subia desde mi pc .

QUIEN MAS SE SUMA PAL JUEVES ,ESPECIFIQUEN LUGAR ,QUE YA MAÑANA MISMO MANDO AL SALON DE BELLEZA A MI MOTOKA ,A QUE LE HAGAN REBAJE jeje.

----------


## Solo Peter

Ayer comprobe ,el tema de los relojes ,efectivamente despues de los 90 km ,la moto al parecer que por la vibracion que genera el reloj de velocidad enmpieza a zigzagear entre los 85 y 95 ,por lo que no sabria con certeza la velocidad desarrollada ,aunque calculo entre 100 y 105 ,lo que le saque ,consulte a un amigo en una loncin que le eche carrera y dice que a  el no le pasa ,claro que tiene un solo reloj ,lo otro que mencione desde un principio ,generan ruido ionterno estos, por lo que creo cotizare relojes de mejor calidad ,para adaptarselos.¿le hara cualquiera?,ya que las vuelats de la piola sonlas mismas ¿que opinan colegas ? ¿ustdesd sienten un ruido molesto delante del volante entre los 40 km y 75 km

----------


## Solo Peter

lo otro deben mantener casi tensa pero no en su totalidad la cadena ,por que esta despues del piñon si no esta lo suficiente tensa comineza a arastrarse sobre la barra que sujeta el rodado trassero ,y en definitiva se gasta la cadena y el metal dela suspension ,ya que la goma que lleva ahi ,ami me quedo media corta y no cubre completamente ,lo que hice es sujetarla con amarra cables robusto y se mantiene en su posicion ,ahh despues de los 3500km deben cambiar bujias ,las mia esta fallando en arranque despues de 3 dias detenida parte un solo carburador y despues de un rato ,arranca el otro ,debe ser un efecto de temperatura .

----------


## Kanatran

> lo otro deben mantener casi tensa pero no en su totalidad la cadena ,por que esta despues del piñon si no esta lo suficiente tensa comineza a arastrarse sobre la barra que sujeta el rodado trassero ,y en definitiva se gasta la cadena y el metal dela suspension ,ya que la goma que lleva ahi ,ami me quedo media corta y no cubre completamente ,lo que hice es sujetarla con amarra cables robusto y se mantiene en su posicion


Eso que mencionas es el deslizador de cadena, hay que adaptar uno mas largo y que cubra todo el ancho de la barra del basculante, el que trae es un chiste.

----------


## Solo Peter

Hola A Todos ,me presento con mi motoka

----------


## Solo Peter

Lo anotare en mi diccionario ,Thanks

----------


## Solo Peter

Mas de mi chica de rojo

----------


## Edu Motoco

> lo otro deben mantener casi tensa pero no en su totalidad la cadena ,por que esta despues del piñon si no esta lo suficiente tensa comineza a arastrarse sobre la barra que sujeta el rodado trassero ,y en definitiva se gasta la cadena y el metal dela suspension ,ya que la goma que lleva ahi ,ami me quedo media corta y no cubre completamente ,lo que hice es sujetarla con amarra cables robusto y se mantiene en su posicion ,ahh despues de los 3500km deben cambiar bujias ,las mia esta fallando en arranque despues de 3 dias detenida parte un solo carburador y despues de un rato ,arranca el otro ,debe ser un efecto de temperatura .
> 
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*30/03/2009*:* 13:39:52</div id="right">_


al cambiar las bujias se te arregló el cuento?
a todo esto, me esta dando 22kms/lt, será por las bujias? tiene 12.500 kms y nunca se las he cambiado.. jejej

----------


## kano2611

Comapdre, esta lindisima la chica de rojo, conforme pase el tiempo anda dejando informes de como se porta, haber si me hago socio KINLON y me embauco una de estas preciosidades de moto

salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## rheyserath

aqui kinlon jl 200 presente

 :Big Grin: 
soy de la florida

les presento a mi nena

y mi correo

skullwolf@motoqueros.cl
no me gusta estar los fin de semana en la casa asi que si salen a rutear 
inviten, tambien tengo 3 amigo con la misma moto

saludos

----------


## Solo Peter

Maestro rheyserath ,lo felicito por su nena ,esta bastante bonita ,si salen a motoquear los fines de semana ,cuenten conmigo.
¿va el jueves a la reunion ,contamos con usted?
Lo otro ,bujias con mas de 12000 km ,harto alargue le  ha dado ,mejor cambielas ,sobre el desempeño ,deberia afectar ,ya que al estar con zarro en el cabezal ,la chispa que genera para la explosion del combustible ,va a aser menor o mas deficiente ,lo que causaria menor compresion para mover los pistones ,y por ende ,menor velocidad .
Cuando le dieron la moto ,le entregaron un kit de herramientas ,debes sacar los pernos alen de los lados ,estos retiene una tapa cromada y bajo la tapa deberian aparecer las bujias ,y con la llave de bujias obviamente retire las bujias viejas .
Yo aun no hago esta pega pero comprare esta semana las bujias en imoto , y las cambiare aver si soluciono el tema de la partida para descartar carburador.

----------


## rheyserath

donde ahi junta?

a que hora

el jueves puedo desde las 1:30 hastas las 4:30  :Frown: 

antes de la una trabajo y despues de las 5 estudio  :Frown: 

saludos a todos los kinlones

----------


## Solo Peter

La reunion ,es para el jueves ,lugares ,aun no se han definido lugar  ,necesito que propongan lugar ,URGENTE ,la hora despues de las 19:00 hrs (tambien por definir),ya que creo la mayoria trabaja o estudia .yo propongo reunirnos en el Bellavista ,pero habria que ver un lugar conocido ,para que nos encontremos ,y se puedan estacionar las muñecas.
FAVOR PRONUNCIENSE LOS COLEGAS QUE VAN A LA REUNION KINLON .

----------


## Solo Peter

Nota para los colegas que se van a comprar una jl 250 a.

Detecte en Imoto ,que entre estas bellezas algunas traen diferencia en los neumaticos ,especialmente el trasero es mas bajo y angosto ,lo que denota harta diferencia ,ya que el neumatico original es mas robusto.

Ahh lo otro revisen bien la base de los espejos ,la mia venia con pegamente ,por que los brea le rodaron los hilos ,y no hallaron nada mejor que pegarlos ,yo use poxipol el de 2 tubitos y quedo de pelos.

----------


## rheyserath

porq no la hace un finde mejor?
ahi demas apañaria

saludos

----------


## kano2611

> Nota para los colegas que se van a comprar una jl 250 a.
> 
> Detecte en Imoto ,que entre estas bellezas algunas traen diferencia en los neumaticos ,especialmente el trasero es mas bajo y angosto ,lo que denota harta diferencia ,ya que el neumatico original es mas robusto.
> 
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*31/03/2009*:* 09:50:05</div id="right">_


Amigo, podrias dar las medidas de los neumaticos originales porfa para fijarme al momento de ir a comprarla, se agradece el dato

Salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## Edu Motoco

que tal si nos juntamos el Jueves a las 19:30 en plaza Italia y ahi vemos donde vamos.

----------


## rheyserath

uxa estoy estudiando a esa hora  :Frown:

----------


## Edu Motoco

> uxa estoy estudiando a esa hora 
> 
> 
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por rheyserath*-*01/04/2009*:* 15:15:15</div id="right">_


hace la simarra...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Solo Peter

Hoy reviso las medidas de los neumaticos.

Los socios arrugaron todos, asi que le tomo la palabra para juntarnos un fin de semana ,este si no puedo ,me toca estar con mis enanos ,el otro fin desemana ,si quiere nos vamos incluso a viña del mar por el dia ,aver que pescamos jeje.


Saludos.

----------


## Solo Peter

Ya por lo visto solo quedamos EDUMOTOCO Y rheyserath  ,ya si de aqui a mañana antes de las 14:00hrs. confirman .entonces nos juntamos en plaza italia. yo ya confirmado.

faltan uds.

----------


## rheyserath

parece que era el tema  :Frown:

----------


## Solo Peter

170/90  30   Esta es La medida original del neumatico trasero de la  jl 250 a

Saludos a los socios kinlon que arrugaron a ultima hora ,y en especial a los que no se pronunciaron.
Ultimo comunicado por mi parte .

Por eso soy SOLO PETER .

----------


## Edu Motoco

sorriii
me castigo...
pero no podre asistir... me dieron permiso solo por ayer para ir a ver el partido...

pa la proxima

----------


## rheyserath

quienes fueron?

----------


## kano2611

> 170/90 30 Esta es La medida original del neumatico trasero de la jl 250 a
> _<div align="right">originalmente posteado por solo peter</div id="right">
> _


solo peter, estas seguro que es 170!! y el de adelante?? donde encontraste esta info como para mostrarsela al venderdor y decirle y mostarle con bases para que al momento de comprarla me la den con esos neumaticos [} :Smile: ] si es asi estaria de pelos.

salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## rheyserath

yo he visto esa moto con 130 el trasero
y no le vi por donde meterle un 170 a los mas un 140

en esta dice 110 
http://www.motoschinas.co.cc/kinlon-jl-250-a

en esta tambien dice 110
http://www.imoto.cl/s.0/productos.php?pid=760

no creo que le caiga un 170 y una yamaha r6 usa 180 o 190

170 es mucho

----------


## kano2611

espero te equivoques rheyserath porque con n 170 estaria de pelos... ya me la imagino, ups creo que me babie jaja

salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## rheyserath

alguien sabe si a mi jl 200 II le cabra uno de 150?

un tipo me dijo que si, pero no me quiero arriesgar en comprar un neumatico de 60 lucas y que al final no le caiga

----------


## rheyserath

> 170/90  30   Esta es La medida original del neumatico trasero de la  jl 250 a
> 
> Saludos a los socios kinlon que arrugaron a ultima hora ,y en especial a los que no se pronunciaron.
> Ultimo comunicado por mi parte .
> 
> Por eso soy SOLO PETER .
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*02/04/2009*:* 15:18:04</div id="right">_


170 lo dudo
90 puede ser
30 imposible

yo la he visto con 130/90-17

----------


## Kanatran

Neumático trasero Jl250A: 130/90-17

Neumático delantero Jl250A: 110/80-17

Saludos

----------


## Solo Peter

Lo revisare nuevamente ,los datos lo tome del neumatico de mi moto ,lo que pasa es que la mire estando guardada ,y el espacio que tenia para mirar en ese momento el neumatico era pequeño ,pero si aseguro decir esto Marca KENDA  MIRAGE y al lado aparecia bien grande  170/90 y a unos 5 centimetros separados de estos datos estaba el nº 30 ,pero como digo revisare el fin desemana y el lunes les rectifico ,al ojo si les digo que el neumatico trasero es mas alto y mas ancho y mas grueso que el de la jl 200 y que el de las choppers chinas del mercado ,ni siquiera de una kinlon chopper de 300cc ,no recuero el modelo pero trae tremnendo estanque de bencina . y del neumatico delantero mi jl 250 a tambienes mas alto ,mas ancho y grueso ue la comparada jl 200 .
Lunes retomo el tema.

Aver si se animan a organizar un ruteo de kinlones, ya que todos arrugaron.

----------


## kano2611

a la espera de la rectificacion, ya sabia yo que era mucha la genialidad...
pero mientras no sea lunes no perdere la esperanza de un posible 150 al menos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## rheyserath

mmm
mi kinlon tiene 140
y justo al lado mio se gano una de 250
y aparentemente se veiai mas ancho pero era 130 noma
por el hecho se ser mas alto daba impresion de ser mas ancho

pero insisto que dudo que venga con 170

----------


## Kanatran

> Neumático trasero Jl250A: 130/90-17
> 
> Neumático delantero Jl250A: 110/80-17
> 
> Saludos
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Kanatran*-*03/04/2009*:* 13:18:40</div id="right">_


Me cito a mi mismo: cuando anoté estos datos bajé a mirar la moto, son los correctos.

----------


## kano2611

bueno 130 tampoco esta mal, almenos es mucho mas ancha que varias chinitas, kanatran justo estaba leyendo unos posteos que tienes de esta moto en el foro _motociclistas_ jaja estan buenos

Salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## ruroni24

Oye amigo y no has visto la podibilidad de una UM fastwind 220R, yo tengo una y es espectacular es un motor de 200cc llega hasta 120 km vibraciones al minimo y valor nueva esta como a $890.000 revisa los foros de esta maquina te la recomiendo.
Saludos

----------


## kano2611

amigo ruroni24 ya vi este modelo, lo probe hasta el cansancio (en realidad de puro patuo) porque un amigo la tiene en roja, y a el se la pedia como para "asegurarme" de haber si queria esta ajjaa, que barsa, por eso se que quiero la jl250-a y no esta, gracias por el aporte amigo y nunca esta demas una segunda opinion, gracias

salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## Solo Peter

Aqui les dejo las fotos de una colega en la red que enchulo su jl 250 a ,y se aprecia el nº de rodado que elpinto.
Asi quedamos todos claros, hasta yo.

----------


## rheyserath

se ve linda con neumtaico amarillo
y la modificacion en la cola de la patente trasera

alguien sabe si a mi kinlon jl 200 II le cabe un 150???

----------


## Solo Peter

UM fastwind 220R,  Puede ser muy pariente quizas de la jl 250 a ,pero en apariencia ,deja bastante que desear en su diseño ,lo mas grave es el diseño de la cola ,que no se acomoda a la posicion del neumatico ,pareciera que le hubieran pegado un sablazo a la pobre por detras y se le desplazo la rueda hacia adelante ,ya que le sobra demasiado tapabarro , y la distancia entre rodado delantero y trasero , es muy poca ,lo que le hace aparentemente verse chata ,( esto lo digo ,sin desmerecer las capacidades de su motor ) pero por estetica no es mi tipo ,y encuentro que no es comparable a la jl 250 , que con solo ponerle carenado adelante ,quedaria de carrera.

----------


## Solo Peter

Deberias fijarte si el ancho del neumatico que pretendes ponerle , al montar el neumatico completo en la moto ,no tope ,con el sistema de freno al entrerla a su eje y que el ancho de las barras que sujetan el neumatico no te aprete el neumatico ,igual esta peluo el cambio ,ahora si resulta ,imagino quedaria super taquillera

----------


## rheyserath

> UM fastwind 220R,  Puede ser muy pariente quizas de la jl 250 a ,pero en apariencia ,deja bastante que desear en su diseño ,lo mas grave es el diseño de la cola ,que no se acomoda a la posicion del neumatico ,pareciera que le hubieran pegado un sablazo a la pobre por detras y se le desplazo la rueda hacia adelante ,ya que le sobra demasiado tapabarro , y la distancia entre rodado delantero y trasero , es muy poca ,lo que le hace aparentemente verse chata ,( esto lo digo ,sin desmerecer las capacidades de su motor ) pero por estetica no es mi tipo ,y encuentro que no es comparable a la jl 250 , que con solo ponerle carenado adelante ,quedaria de carrera.
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*03/04/2009*:* 16:34:05</div id="right">_


X2

OPINO LO MISMO

----------


## Solo Peter

Al final compadre ,lamento decir esto ,pero es la verdad ,no hay como las japonesas ,"PUTA QUE HECHO DE MENOS MI KAWA" ,aun me pregunto si la estaran cuidando tambien como yo la cuidaba a mi Nena.

Sorry colegas ,es que me puse nostalgico, nunca tendre algo similar ,es igual que con las mujeres ,te enamoraste de ella ,y nunca mas habra otra que la reemplaze de tal forma.

Pero bueno sigamos con las chinitas Kinlon .  jeje

----------


## rheyserath

> Al final compadre ,lamento decir esto ,pero es la verdad ,no hay como las japonesas ,"PUTA QUE HECHO DE MENOS MI KAWA" ,aun me pregunto si la estaran cuidando tambien como yo la cuidaba a mi Nena.
> 
> Sorry colegas ,es que me puse nostalgico, nunca tendre algo similar ,es igual que con las mujeres ,te enamoraste de ella ,y nunca mas habra otra que la reemplaze de tal forma.
> 
> Pero bueno sigamos con las chinitas Kinlon .  jeje
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*03/04/2009*:* 16:51:27</div id="right">_


aunque esteticamente no es mas linda que mi kinlon jl 200 II
en motor noma me volai xd

jajajajajja

saludos (K)

----------


## kano2611

Bueno es archihablado en el foro que las japos son mejor alternativa que las chinas, no hay por donde, pero al comun de los mortales que le interese tener una moto le es imposible acceder a una japo de CCs considerables, ya que su precio aciende por las nubes en comparacion a una china, que muchas veces elegida por pinta es mas accesible que una japo, de ahi en adelante solo queda elegir la mejor china que podamos encontrar en el mercado, yo confio mucho en la marca KINLON ya que trabajo con motos de esta marca y dejenme decirles uqe el trato que se les da a esas pobres es brutal y la tontas aun siguen ahi paradas sin un mayor daño, y responden bastante bien, por eso mi opcion es la jl250-A aunque ya he estado viendo la jl200SM que tambien me atrae bastante

salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## rheyserath

y no te gusta la jl 200 II??

----------


## kano2611

Es buena makina pero por lo menos a mi no me gustan los motos pisteras, despues de mucho pensar, creo que es el carenado el que no me atrae de este estilo, me gustan mas desnudas [8D][8D][8D], las choppers tampoco me atraen, me voy mas por lo naked o trail e incluso enduro.

Salu2 y buenas rutas

K-no

----------


## Dexter_JM

> bueno 130 tampoco esta mal, almenos es mucho mas ancha que varias chinitas, kanatran justo estaba leyendo unos posteos que tienes de esta moto en el foro _motociclistas_ jaja estan buenos
> 
> Salu2 y buenas rutas
> 
> K-no


revise la mia y el trasero es un 140/70R17 marca DURO

El delantero es un 110 KENDA

----------


## rheyserath

> bueno 130 tampoco esta mal, almenos es mucho mas ancha que varias chinitas, kanatran justo estaba leyendo unos posteos que tienes de esta moto en el foro _motociclistas_ jaja estan buenos
> 
> Salu2 y buenas rutas
> 
> K-no
> 			
> 		
> 
> revise la mia y el trasero es un 140/70R17 marca DURO
> ...


ese de la jl 200 II?

porq la 250 es diferente la huella la que viene de fabrica

----------


## Dexter_JM

> ese de la jl 200 II?
> 
> porq la 250 es diferente la huella la que viene de fabrica
> 
> 
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por rheyserath*-*04/04/2009*:* 21:16:19</div id="right">_


no, es la 250A, comprada en Dic 2007

----------


## rheyserath

nunca habia visto una 250 con neumatico de la kinlon jl 200 II

CUATICO se deve ver la raja

----------


## Solo Peter

Oye que raro ,la mia la compre en nov de 2008 y es 130/90 17  ,nota el sabado fui a imoto a comprar bujias para mi jl 250 a y me percate que afuera habia estacionada una jl 200 II con neumatico trasero 150/90 17 por loque le respondo al amigode mas arriba que si lo soporta la llanta ,esta medida ,quiero ver si en una jl 250 a lo soportara ,ya que la cadena se ve muy cerca del neumatico y no se cuanto aumentara el diamentro al colocar este neumatico.

Sobre el cambio de bujias me fue de pelos ,resulta que saque las bujias viejas ,de partida ,estas no son de marca (mulas) segundo la llave para sacr bujias que te da imoto son cortas ,por que las bujias van casi dentro del block del motor ,por lo que debi hacer un injerto en la parte de donde tomas la llave para jirarle ,le puse un pasador metalico entre los orificios ,y en medio le puse una llave corona 10" para hacer de palanca y con otra llave se la puse en la punta de la llave haciendo torque para poder girar la bujia (por si se les complica sacar la bujia) ,el cambio fue notorio ,ayer la hice partir en frio ,y les cuento que partio a la primera.
¿alguien sabe aprox cuanto vale el neumatico 150/90 17 ? estoy entusiasmadisimo de cambiarle este neumatico .

----------


## Edu Motoco

Amigos motoqueros
Dadas las condiciones, tendré que cambiar mi amada moto por una lata...
Necesito una camioneta pick up año 93 en adelante, ojalá por el mismo valor y condiciones que mi amada moto..

Si hay algun iteresado, favor envieme un mp.
Permuto o vendo...
Año: 2007
Marca: Kinlon
Modelo: JL250-A
Motor : 250cc
Kms: 12.500
Precio: 1.000.000 no conversable
Papeles: todos al dia hasta 2010, incluida la Rev. Tecnica
Incluye: Top Case y 2 Cascos



Celu: 94116575

----------


## rheyserath

> Oye que raro ,la mia la compre en nov de 2008 y es 130/90 17  ,nota el sabado fui a imoto a comprar bujias para mi jl 250 a y me percate que afuera habia estacionada una jl 200 II con neumatico trasero 150/90 17 por loque le respondo al amigode mas arriba que si lo soporta la llanta ,esta medida ,quiero ver si en una jl 250 a lo soportara ,ya que la cadena se ve muy cerca del neumatico y no se cuanto aumentara el diamentro al colocar este neumatico.
> 
> Sobre el cambio de bujias me fue de pelos ,resulta que saque las bujias viejas ,de partida ,estas no son de marca (mulas) segundo la llave para sacr bujias que te da imoto son cortas ,por que las bujias van casi dentro del block del motor ,por lo que debi hacer un injerto en la parte de donde tomas la llave para jirarle ,le puse un pasador metalico entre los orificios ,y en medio le puse una llave corona 10" para hacer de palanca y con otra llave se la puse en la punta de la llave haciendo torque para poder girar la bujia (por si se les complica sacar la bujia) ,el cambio fue notorio ,ayer la hice partir en frio ,y les cuento que partio a la primera.
> ¿alguien sabe aprox cuanto vale el neumatico 150/90 17 ? estoy entusiasmadisimo de cambiarle este neumatico .
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*06/04/2009*:* 09:15:39</div id="right">_


creo que aumenta 0.25 cm por lado
0.5 cm en total
no estoy seguro

que wena
tonces le colocar un 150/70-17

 :Smile:

----------


## kano2611

> revise la mia y el trasero es un 140/70R17 marca DURO
> 
> El delantero es un 110 KENDA 
> 
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Dexter_JM*-*04/04/2009*:* 20:58:47</div id="right">_


Que wena, y no saben como podria yo decirle al vendedor cuando vaya que me los entregue con estas medidas de neumaticos, ya que me imagino son los originales y me convendria muchisimo...

salu2, buenas rutas y vistanse para caer...

K-no

----------


## Solo Peter

Estimado rheyserath ,Gracias por el dato,por la pregunta del amigo Kano no creo que quieran cambiar el neumatico ,ya que a estos locos de imoto ,les llegan las motos pre armadas ,lo unico que hacen es montar los neumaticos ,echarla a andar y a la parrilla para que elijas la tuya,yo las vi vienen en cajas con esqueleto metalico y con todo desarmado dentro de esta caja ,por tanto ,no creo que te cambien los neumatico ,los chinos ,son los responsables de manadar la moto con esos neumaticos, yo deseo pronto cambiarle a la mia a 150 /90 17 ,¿alguien sabara el precio aprox?

----------


## Solo Peter

Oye Edu Motoco  ,como se te ha portado tu moto con 12.500Km, que panas graves has tenido hasta ahora?

pregunto solo por saber como se portara la mia ,si te complica responder en el foro ,te dejo mi mail pdiaz@scada.cl

Atte.

Solo Peter

----------


## sikarios9

Hola, comapñeros motoqueros, estoy a punto de pasarme a Kinlon la jl250a pero lo de los hp de potencia no me convencen? quien sabe realmente cuantos hp de potencia tiene esta linda moto.?

----------


## kano2611

esto es lo que sale en el manual que te entrega imoto




> INFORMACIÓN GENERAL
> 
> Nombre	Descripción
> Largo total	2,13 Mt
> Ancho total	78 Cm
> Altura total	1,13 Mt
> Distancia entre los ejes	1,31 Mt
> Peso neto	155 kg
> Rueda delantera	110/70-17
> ...


saludos, buenas rutas y vistanse para caer...

K-no

----------


## rheyserath

> Estimado rheyserath ,Gracias por el dato,por la pregunta del amigo Kano no creo que quieran cambiar el neumatico ,ya que a estos locos de imoto ,les llegan las motos pre armadas ,lo unico que hacen es montar los neumaticos ,echarla a andar y a la parrilla para que elijas la tuya,yo las vi vienen en cajas con esqueleto metalico y con todo desarmado dentro de esta caja ,por tanto ,no creo que te cambien los neumatico ,los chinos ,son los responsables de manadar la moto con esos neumaticos, yo deseo pronto cambiarle a la mia a 150 /90 17 ,¿alguien sabara el precio aprox?
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*09/04/2009*:* 09:10:17</div id="right">_


yo vi un 150/70-17 marca pierlli en 60 lukas

----------


## kano2611

que barato, probablemente este usado, deberia asegurarte mejor

salu2, buenas rutas y vistanse para caer...

K-no

----------


## rheyserath

es nuevo ¬¬
en unos de los negocio del lado izq de imoto

----------


## kano2611

> es nuevo ¬¬
> en unos de los negocio del lado izq de imoto
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por rheyserath*-*09/04/2009*:* 14:28:07</div id="right">_


esta bien esta bien solo preguntaba[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]


salu2, buenas rutas y vistanse para caer...

K-no

----------


## sikarios9

Muy buenas, ando buscando orientacion, sobre la Kinlon *jl250-a* y revisando post, y haciendo una comparativa se parece mucho a la pionner XF 200 GY, agradeceria mucho sus comentarios al respecto.

----------


## _Edu_

> Oye Edu Motoco  ,como se te ha portado tu moto con 12.500Km, que panas graves has tenido hasta ahora?
> 
> pregunto solo por saber como se portara la mia ,si te complica responder en el foro ,te dejo mi mail pdiaz@scada.cl
> 
> Atte.
> 
> Solo Peter
> 
> _<div align="right">Originalmente enviado por Solo Peter*-*09/04/2009*:* 10:07:30</div id="right">_


Ups, no pude entrar con mi otro nick, asi que llamenme solo Edu..
Mi motito ya tiene 13.500 kms, ninguna pana, le he revidaso las bujias cada 2.500 kms, cuando le cambio aceite (Mobil 1 racing 100% sintetico)
le lubrico la cadena y reviso la tension aproximadamente cada 500 kms, ya que ando bastante en carretera.. pero niuna pana.. hasta ahora y ojala no tenga ninguna...

nos vemos

----------


## Villano01

y??
se juntan las kinlon o no??

----------


## Solo Peter

Hola Amigos ,ha pasado un tiempo de que no los visitaba ,bueno ,para responder al socio de mas arriba ,efectivamente se trato de hacer una reunion de socios KINLON, pero al final todos arrugaron, yo me compre al final el sueño de todos creo ,una japonesa no es 0 millas pero esta de lujo ,ustedes jusguen por la foto , al amigo que me compro la Kinlon jl 250 A ,para que la siga conociemdo ,le di el dato de este foro asi que creo el seguira con ustedes ,yo de vez en cuando los visitare y si deciden hacer una reunion y me invitan con gusto aceptare la invitacion amigos.

Atte.

SOLOPETER

----------


## Roxy

Hola chicos , yo se que varios de aqui tiene la linda moto Kinlon 250 JL - A les cuento que un grupo  salimos este jueves a una buena ruta http://www.motociclistas.cl/foro/ind...topic=9757.210  del  tipo de moto kinlon son  re pocos... por que no se motivan y hacemos  una junta de kinlon 250 igual seria entre..bueno yo voy si a alguien le  interesa ,... la invitacion esta abierta.[} :Smile: ]... para de una vez juntar las kinlon...

----------


## _Edu_

Ufff.. a desempolvar el tema!!!!
hace rato que no venia por estos lados...

al final no vendi mi moto ni la voy a vendes... ya tiene 20.000 kms.. y ninguna pana...
lo que si necesito cambiar la cadena, catalina y piñon... quien sabe la cantidad de dientes de la catalina? la mia tiene la chica...

Gracias y aver si ahora nos juntamos

----------


## _Edu_

Ufff.. a desempolvar el tema!!!!
hace rato que no venia por estos lados...

al final no vendi mi moto ni la voy a vendes... ya tiene 20.000 kms.. y ninguna pana...
lo que si necesito cambiar la cadena, catalina y piñon... quien sabe la cantidad de dientes de la catalina? la mia tiene la chica...

Gracias y aver si ahora nos juntamos

----------


## ESS

yo tengo la original y tiene 38 dientes la catalina si tu tienes la chica esta tiene 33 

saludos

----------


## nuvolari

bueno yo tambien tengo una de estas motos y debo reconocer que lso primeros kiloemtros fueron de un conocimiento mutuo, lei todo el post y todos tenemos los mismos sintomas, son detalles no mas, pero ahora ya con la moto bien puesta debo decir que es muy rica, yo la deje a mi pinta le hize varios cambios algunos muy pequeños pero quedo de mi completo gusto, es cierto que la potencia no es mucha, anda por ahi con una mooclindrica de 200 pero la diferencia esta en el torque el cual es mayor, el tema de las vibraciones, es tipico de los motores bicilindrico en linea, en fin es muy rika moto y con todos lso repuestos en imoto, les dejo unas fotos

en primera instancia le cambie el foco y pinte algunos plasticos
 

no me convencio mucho el foco redondo asi que le puse el original pero sin carenado


luego, no me convencia mucho la posicion del focoa si que le hize un soporte nuevo, reposicione los intermitentes y baje la altura de los relojes, corte un poco los manillares ( muy anchos) y otros detalles mas



saludos

----------


## _Edu_

Ohhh.. me gusto el foco redondo.. de donde lo sacaste? Lo vendes? como lo instalaste? 

Aparte, quien sabe cuanto cuestan los componentes de la transmision? (cadena catalina 33 dientes y piñon)

Gracias

----------


## nuvolari

el foco no me gusto como quedo asi que lo saque apenas lo instale, efectivamente lo tire a la venta, lo malo es que me habia echo la idea de poder usar ampolletas de 55wts h4 pero bueno el original no alumbra nada de mal,,, te mande un mp con los datos del foco, slds

----------


## _Edu_

Up!

----------


## EL_KUAN

up!!

hay nuevos usuarios de esta moto? yo me la acabo de comprar y tengo algunas dudas ...

----------


## EL_KUAN

alguien tiene el manual? no lo encuentro y creo q yo mismo lo habia subido ala pagine jejje.. las vuelts de la vida... mi correo es kuantobar@hotmil.com si alguien se paletea estari muy agradecido


saludos!

----------


## korike

> mmm, si la estuve mirando y se ve muy bonita, tu la viste en persona? tiene un modelo muy parecido a la PIONNER, pero creo que me gusta mas el modelo de la jl250, en gusto .........
> 
> gracias por los datos. 
> 
> imprimi un manual de dla JL250 A y dice que tiene algo de 14,7 HP eso es muy poco al parecer, no se si eso esta correcto, alguien tiene una informacion disatinta?


me podrias dar el link de donde sacaste el manual de la JL 250-a por fa
lo necesito urgente!... gracias

----------


## korike

wenaaaass!!!!
hace poco me compre una kinlon jl 250a pero viene con una mañana en los cambios...
la primera me mete cuando quiere (q es casi nunca).... pero el resto me mete sin problemas....
si alguien le ha pasado lo mismo le pido q me diga como lo arreglo
me han dicho q puede ser el selector de cambio o el fierro q adapta el cambio (los coquitos)
espero q alguien me pueda ayudar
graciaaas!!!

----------


## EL_KUAN

de donde eres korike??

----------


## korike

vivo aca en huechuraba....
me compre esta makinita hace pokito
estoy re100 metiendome en el tema de las motos
y parti con esta preciosidad!!
saludos!

----------


## Kinlon

Vieron la Nueva JL 250-7...?
está de lujo. En imoto me dijeron que llegaba por agosto y a $1.500.000.- aprox.

Si alguien tiene fotos que las suba.

Saludos

----------


## nuvolari

yo tube esta moto y tiene sus detalles, el primeor y el mas grosso a mi modo de ver esta en el embrague, este funciona como si estubiese suelto, cada vez que metes 1ra la moto hace un chasquido proveniente del embrague, este problema es propio de este motor, puestoq ue tb lo montan algunas customs  con lso mismos problemas antes descritos,  este drama se ve tambien a la hora de poner neutro,, sencillamente imposible,,que no te vengan con que un poquito de grasa y listo,, no,, el problema es del embrague,, una vez alguien comento que podrían ser los espaciadores del embrague,,, luego de haber echo de nuevo su embrague a los 10 mil klm,, ahora estos problemas pueden ser solo detalles o transformarse en una pana grande,, todo depende de cuan manitos de hacha seas ( la gran mayoría de las personas que critican las chinas son manos de hacha),,, hay que cuidarla y no forzar el embrague
los demás detalles son pernos que se ruedan con facilidad , sobre todo los cabeza allen, freno trasero algo duro, suspencion delantera demasiado blanda
puntos a favor,,, definitivamente su frenada,, frena la  raja,, te da mucha seguridad en ese aspecto,, l potencia no me fío de los números que salen en internet,, por que si fuesen ciertos la moto no andaría ni para atrás,,se mueve bastante bien,, yo diría que un poco mejor que una de 200, cuando la tuve el dueño anterior no tenia ni puta idea y le hizo un rodaje pésimo, la tome y la anduve con precaución y mimo los primeros kilómetros y sorpresa,, la moto se destapo,, cuando me la pasaron, a 80klm/h era insoportable la vibración,, cuando la vendí,,, la moto me daba 120 y un poco mas, las vibraciones se habían reducido considerablemente
en definitiva ,, no es una mala moto ,,, salvo por el tema del embrague que a mi me sacaba de quicio (pero yo soy un maníaco de mierda), era estable, buena frenada y el look se puede mejorar muchísimo, solo sacando plasticos,, por este precio es una buena alternativa

y ojo,,, últimamente  tengo una teoría del por que del problema del embrague, me di cuenta cuando compre mi actual moto 0 kilómetros,, todo bien,,, pero me fije que la piola del embrague viene cortisima  (para darle mayor margen de ajuste a medida que la piola vaya cediendo) bueno esto hace que los primeros kilómetros ( kilometros fundamentales para la moto) se hagan con el embrague patinando, lo que a la larga provocaría problemas en el embrague,, puede ser que este sea el comienzo del problema de embrague de la kinlon

----------


## EL_KUAN

yo regulo la piola y no tengo problemas... lo del neutro con el motor andando y estando parado es problema de casi todas las kinlon... yo lo digo por que esta es mi tercera kinlon y todas de la linea jl "deportivas"

----------


## ziirox

> yo regulo la piola y no tengo problemas... lo del neutro con el motor andando y estando parado es problema de casi todas las kinlon... yo lo digo por que esta es mi tercera kinlon y todas de la linea jl "deportivas"


la jl 125 no es deportiva washo esa es de ciudad la jl200 ii y la jl 250-A son las unicas deportivas que yo sepa

----------


## EL_KUAN

> la jl 125 no es deportiva washo esa es de ciudad la jl200 ii y la jl 250-A son las unicas deportivas que yo sepa


 
el look es deportivo por el simple hecho de llevar la mascara adelante, si fuese asi la jl250 q tengo ahora tambien seria de calle... hay una de 125 que es de calle de trabajo y no es igual q la jl125-h

saludos!

----------


## nuvolari

la posición de conducción y la parte ciclo son los hacen la denominación del estilo de la moto, por ejemplo semimanillares  bajos (incluso bajo la tija) y estriberas altas y retrasadas son propias de una deportiva, independiente de si esta es de 50cc

----------


## ziirox

> el look es deportivo por el simple hecho de llevar la mascara adelante, si fuese asi la jl250 q tengo ahora tambien seria de calle... hay una de 125 que es de calle de trabajo y no es igual q la jl125-h
> 
> saludos!





> Código:JL125-HProducto:JL125-H(XII) Fabricante:KINLON Descripción:
>    Cilindrada: 124 cc.
> Modelo: 2010.
> Motor: Mono cilíndrico de 4 Tiempos.
> Máxima potencia (a 8.000 Rpm) 8.2kW.
> Máximo torque (a 6.000 Rpm) 8.5N*m.
> Refrigeración: Por Aire.
> Caja de Cambios: 5 velocidades.
> Peso en seco: 96 Kg.
> ...


sigo señalando la jl 125 es moto de cuidad no depende del carenado depende de la posicion del piloto y el tipo para la que fue diseñada no estoy discutiendo la cilindrada por si acaso porque hay cbr de 125 hyosung etc,etc

----------


## EL_KUAN

bueno de todas maneras la intencion de mi post era lo de la piola del embrague y el fastidioso neutro de las kinlons...

 el amigo soluciono el problema??

----------


## servacio

Yo la tengo, el sabado estube en stgo en lira fui a imoto y vi el despiece completo de la moto
le cambie el kit del filtro de aire, me falta el kit de la bomba del freno trasero
por lo demas avergüe los precios de los discos de embrague y valen 2 lukas cda uno y trae 6
la moto anda muy bien en muy rapida y economica
lo de los peos parece q les pasa a todas
yo soy de chillan pero la kiero vender yo kxo q en una 6 gambitas la largo
ademas q esta muxo mas linda q las de fabrica

----------


## EL_KUAN

alguien abrio alguna vez el motor para regular valvulas??

hoy intente y no pude....

----------


## juan18

Ola perrito yo tengo esa moto la moto por lo general vibra pero lo normal como todo moto china en cuanto a su cilindrada es de 237 y no de 250 exactamente la moto es filete su modelo me encanta por eso la adquiri la mia me dio una pana hace un mes y medio ams o menos pero fue error mio y no de la moto me pitie el block asique aora la ando trayendo sin paya y el puse acero loquido por mientras pero le voy a cambiar las piesas antes de la 15 de este mes la moto es muy buena en cuanto a motor no es panera y en cuanto a lo electrico no ee tenido ningun drama me prende altiro y todo eso seria atte juan

----------


## juan18

La mia igual esta muy diferente a como viene de fabrica le saque el acondicionamiento de atras y la tire un poco mas a piso  y le pinten toda la parte donde se le pone la bencina negra

----------


## juan18

Aaa eso la kinlon es la misma falla para todas la neutra tienes que dejarla enganchada antes de frenar por que o si no seria casi inposible ya que se pone muy duro el cambio pero es cosa de costunbre

----------


## juan18

> wenaaaass!!!!
> hace poco me compre una kinlon jl 250a pero viene con una mañana en los cambios...
> la primera me mete cuando quiere (q es casi nunca).... pero el resto me mete sin problemas....
> si alguien le ha pasado lo mismo le pido q me diga como lo arreglo
> me han dicho q puede ser el selector de cambio o el fierro q adapta el cambio (los coquitos)
> espero q alguien me pueda ayudar
> graciaaas!!!


 yo tengo la misma y aveces igual tengo ese drama men

----------


## EL_KUAN

subete unas fotos para ver como dejaste la moto juan

----------


## nuvolari

el tema del neutro y las chasquidos es problema de embrague, la pana de este motor

----------


## sack_strife

mm yo tengo la kinlon super motard jl200 sm y a 110 ni sikiera vibra, eso si le cambie el tapabarro delantero por uno acerbis mas cortito y ke no agarra tanto el viento

----------


## servacio

yo tengo las jl 250 A y me encanta , vibra mas a 80 q a 120 y mango tirado me da casi 140 
atras tiene un 150 bridgestones q se ve de pelos parece una kawa ya la pinte verde con negro
y cambie el foco delantero, y los relojes q parecias de jueguete
en un cañon cuando le apretas y anda bien en la ciudad ya q pasas cambios cortos y andas ligero
economica me da algo de 27 km/lt, lo q si es pesada debe peasr una 180 kl estanque lleno por eso no levanta ruedas
pero tbn es mas estable y frena de lujo con esos discos
recomendada siempre 
adios
pd ta a la venta

----------


## korike

> yo tengo la misma y aveces igual tengo ese drama men


hola sabes q este FDS lleve la moto al mekanico pa q me viera ese temita q ya me tenia chato!
si q abrio la caja para ver el selector de cambio (q esta al lado derecho de la moto en una tapa q dice kinlon en cromado)
y ahi nos dimos cuenta q el pasador del selector de cambio chocaba en un fierrito q le sirve de guia el cual viene de fabrica asi.
solucion: sacamos el pasador y lo limamos un poco y santo remedio!! ahora quedo mucho mejor y no me cuesta
pasar la primera, lo q si ahora cuesta un poquito mas ponerla en neutro pero es un detalle y cosa de costumbre!
espero q te sirvaa ti y a cualquiera q tenga problemas para poner la primera

saludosss

----------


## juan18

la neutra hay que dejarla antes de frenar la moto conpletamente ya que o si no seria casi inposible esa es una pifia de todas las kinlon porlomenos las jl 250

----------


## juan18

> yo tengo las jl 250 a y me encanta , vibra mas a 80 q a 120 y mango tirado me da casi 140 
> atras tiene un 150 bridgestones q se ve de pelos parece una kawa ya la pinte verde con negro
> y cambie el foco delantero, y los relojes q parecias de jueguete
> en un cañon cuando le apretas y anda bien en la ciudad ya q pasas cambios cortos y andas ligero
> economica me da algo de 27 km/lt, lo q si es pesada debe peasr una 180 kl estanque lleno por eso no levanta ruedas
> pero tbn es mas estable y frena de lujo con esos discos
> recomendada siempre 
> adios
> pd ta a la venta


   xke no te subes unas fotos aver como quedo tu transformacion xd

----------


## EL_KUAN

> xke no te subes unas fotos aver como quedo tu transformacion xd


siiii, suban fotos de sus transformacioness

----------


## EL_KUAN

> xke no te subes unas fotos aver como quedo tu transformacion xd


 
siiiiiipooo suban fotos de sus transformaciones yo subire fotos de mi moto, le puse unos reflectantes en la cola y se ve filete de noche

----------


## EL_KUAN

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php...33670926643670

unanse al grupo y compartamos experiencias, la idea es que todos aportemos, y suban fotos de sus modificaciones!!!

----------


## alvarezleito

hola chicos 
yo necesito el manual de la kinlo jl250-a 
si algien lo tiene se lo agradecere mi correo alvarezleito@hotmail.com

----------


## aulius

> Hola te cuento que  yo tengo esa moto te contare que al comieno  vibra N, la aprete le hize las mantenciones y se me porta de lo mejor en esa moto viaje a mendoza- - a caldera-- 7 tazas y varios pasos por el litoral central..  llevo 10.000 km y me encanta mi moto china.. mira se quema las ampolletas, se me solto la pata que afirma la moto y le saco 115 km en carretera son poblemas   ... no te arrepentiras... suerte[}]


mira me pasaba lo mismo con la jl 200-ii pero tambien la reaprete completa y ahora anda exelente e incluso le llegue a sacar los 106-km en varias oportunidades y muchos no me creenpero responde muy bien a esa velocidad lo malo es que bibra un poco el chassis pero nada que no se pueda controlar en las curvas tambien u muy buen agarre ya que boto bastante la moto en las curvas es decir para ser china encuentro que es una exelente maquina ya que mas de 20 años que ando en motos y e manejado todo tipo de motos japonesas e incluso e tenido la dicha de manejar en varias ocaciones la ducati sp que cuesta 20.000.000  y por lo mismo reitero la jl 200 es ena buena maquina ahunque sea china.

----------


## the_jotero

> 80 km?, una 250cc?, en la pagina de imoto dice promedio 95 km/h, pero aun asi es muy poco pa una 250, yo tengo la Kinlon JL200 II, en la pagina tambien dice que de promedio 95 km/h, y yo voy relajado a 105-110, si la mangueas te da sin problemas los 125-130, creo que debe haber un error ahi, se que la proteccion "aerodinamica" de la JL200 II  sirve de algo, pero no creo que sea para tanto la diferencia, aparte de que creo que las motos pesan mas o menos lo mismo.
> 
> Cual es al velocidad final de esta moto?, porque comodice el amigo, si a 80 va bien en carretera porque despues empieza a vibrar, uff, algo tiene que haber ahi, y yo que pense comprar esa cuando compre la mia.
> 
> Saludos.



yo llego en la misma moto a 120 a la pega, no creo que la maltrate tanto no?

----------


## Kinlonjl250a

[QUOTE=sack_strife;1038265] hola a todos les escribo para saber si alguno le instaló un carenado distinto a su Kinlon jl250a porque yo compre una para proyecto y se me ah hecho difícil encontrar los plásticos de la moto ya sea cola laterales y los que van en el estanque 
O que moto trae un carenado similar que encajé en el de la kinlon me seria de mucha ayuda

----------


## Kinlonjl250a

Bueno amigo tengo la moto hace un par de meses y también me daba ese drama por lo que creo ya encontré el drama, bueno para dejar en neutro solo la dejas andando en primera avanzas unos dos metros y subes la neutra y listo sin drama
Yo tengo una duda que otro carenado es similar o le han adaptado a la kinlon jl250a porque no encuentro el original por ningun lado y se vee fea sin plásticos

----------

